# Why the long horn?



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 22, 2007)

Why the mantis has the long horn? Just curious!

Recently founding, the Phyllothelys werneri Karny,1915, adult male, after a couple of months searching, really exists.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow yen will have one soon i know it lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow thats a nice mantis, kinda reminds me of a cross between ghosts and empusa pennata


----------



## wuwu (Jun 22, 2007)

wow, so nice!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 22, 2007)

I love the pics!


----------



## edash (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful mantis, the projection on the head must serve to increase it's camoflage, or perhaps it has some other evolutionary advantage  

What sort of habitat/conditions did you find it living? And did you find a female, any chance of breeding?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 22, 2007)

There are illusive specie, only few witness by chance, and no further report thus far. Guess is that they live in deep forest, and the male often attract by the light.

Will do my best to breed them, if possible! I travel several hours deep into the possible location almost every week. Also several friends of mine are helping on this.

Thanks for viewing!

Luke


----------



## edash (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds really good! Keep us updated


----------



## RodG (Jun 22, 2007)

Great photos!!! Cool Mantid!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool mantis! I like how you can see the tubes/intestines inside that cricket.


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're so gross OGIGA :lol: . Great pics!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

> Wow yen will have one soon i know it lol


Don't count on it. It is best to let Luke breed them in Taiwan first before sending them out.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 28, 2007)

oviously the horn is there because it's the fashion


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you colddigger lol


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

> oviously the horn is there because it's the fashion


Duh! Why didn't I think of that :roll: ?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 28, 2007)

How big is it?


----------



## Kriss (Jun 28, 2007)

I think the Horn must be a camouflage aid. Breaking up the mantids form so its even harder to see where the head starts.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2007)

This is one of the first mantis I seen on the internet when I became interested in them, I love the horns, I told my husband that this species looks like the pictures of the pharaohs in Egypt and their mummys! You know with the wound up turban on their heads. :roll: Well thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

Egyptian pharaohs did not wear turbans :wink:


----------

